# Robert's OLLCP table (100% complete)



## Robert-Y (Apr 28, 2012)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq2MYrmu606CdFFuallJVFRDQm9FUm44ekoxbDRwQVE#gid=0

David Woner asked me around 3 weeks ago if I had a list of all my OLLCP algs. Unfortunately I didn't which motivated me to create a list and fill in the cases which I can already deal with. It turns out if I get every alg I knew before, and took their mirrors and inverses, I would know around 75%+ of OLLCP. So one or two weeks ago the table was 75%+ complete then I decided to finish the rest of the table by myself.

Then sooner or later, Justin (Cool Frog) offered to help copy and paste algs from my original list of OLLCP algs into a table. Not only this, I soon found out that Brest is actually pretty decent at finding algs. He has contributed 10-15% of all algs. He also helped me with checking each alg and its AUF. If there's a name next to the alg that means I got the alg from this person, or this person told me about the alg. If there isn't a name, that just means either I found the alg myself or perhaps couldn't remember the source. If you scroll all the way down you can click on the links and take a look at Justin's videos. He hasn't made videos for all of the algorithms though (yet).

This table is suited for me. I recognise OLL first then CP. I've found particular OLLCP algs for each OLL so that after you recognise OLL from a certain orientation, you never need to do U2/y2 before actually starting the alg. Unfortunately this could be troublesome for those who recognise CLL first then EO. But hopefully you wont "suffer" too much from the U2s. I am not proposing that you learn full OLLCP, only the good cases where the OLLCP algs are roughly the same quality as the standard OLL alg.
This table doesn't quite suit left handers, but if there is enough demand, Brest and I would be wiling to make another table for left handers.

Special thanks to Conrad for his awesome tools (Algorithm translator and Visualcube). Thanks anyone else who has contributed to this table.

All the images and algorithms are (of course) free to use, but please credit me (images and most algorithms) or Brest (some algorithms).

If you have any suggestions for improving the look of the table, or you think you have better algorithms which you found yourself, or there are any mistakes, please contact me either in this thread or simply PM me instead.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 28, 2012)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 28, 2012)

Huh. I have no plans of ever learning OLLCP (even part of it besides COLL, which I already know) but this is still really amazing. I think I speak for mostly everyone when I say thanks Robert, Cool Frog, and Brest!


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you guys for all the work, great job finishing it off =D


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you, I will be needing this after I finish WV.


----------



## Benjamins (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot !


----------



## ASH (Apr 28, 2012)

Rob! <3


----------



## ottozing (Apr 28, 2012)

F3 C 2nd alg dosent work


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks I've fixed it


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 29, 2012)

G6, BR

F R U' R' F' r' F' r U r' F r
F R U' R' F' L' U' L U r' F r
same algs as on the sheet but written with diff moves
(just a different way to think about the algorithm for right handers)


----------



## ottozing (Apr 29, 2012)

some algs you may or may not like 

B3 C - M' x' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R
B4 C - L U2 L' U2 R' U L U' M x
B6 C - R U2 Rw' F R' F' Rw U' R U' R'
C6 C - z D' R2 U R' D R U' R D' R D
D6 C - y' Rw U2 R2 F R F' R U2 Rw' or y' x' Rw' F2 R U' R U R2' F2 Rw x
E2 C - R U' R' U R U' y' Rw' U' R U' R' U' L U2
E3 C - R' U Rw' F R F' Rw U2 R' U R
E4 H - Rw U R' U' Rw' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
E6 C - R' D R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2' D' R or y' F U' R' U R U F' R' U2 R
F1 C - R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
F4 C - Fw U R U' R' U R' U' R' U R U' Fw'
F4 H - y2 Fw R U R' U' R' U R' U' R' Fw'
F6 C - R' U R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2' U' R
F6 I - y2 Rw2' D' Rw U Rw' D Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw
G2 C - R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R'
H3 F - y R' F U R U' R2' F' R2 U R' U' R


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks I forgot mention something. I'm working on ZBLL (not actively at the moment), so it's probably be better for people to take look at that document after it's been released (you'll probably have to wait a few months though...), that's why there is a "lack" of many COLL algorithms. Also there are many good resources for COLL already like http://cube.danrcohen.com/coll.html for example.

(Most of the algs you've listed are basically mirrors of the ones in the table apart from 3 or so XP)


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 9, 2012)

I couldn't stop myself. Pityfull bump wif update.

I Know at least 86% of OLLCP by now, I have some different cases than the ones listed in here (Usually reflections or inverses or something that was there before it was updated some more)

I have been posting videos of execution on the bottom (They are generally right after learning so they kinda suck) I plan on redoing the videos and posting more.

ALL A-F sets have been learned, Along with B/F + R/L +L/Ffor the G set (And obviously COLL)


This has all been learned rather easily and could easily be done in a month or two (Lol me and procrastinating + final exams+ other responsibilities)


----------



## lachose (Jul 25, 2012)

*E4 LF*
(y') F R' F' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R

Source : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrutnFtlSXY

Also, for *F2 RF* : R U R' U R U' R' F' U' F U R U2 R'
This one comes from my website


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, quite decent for big cubes I think!


----------



## lachose (Jul 25, 2012)

Not only on big cubes  
Btw, do you use ollcp on 3x3 speedsolves ?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 25, 2012)

Sometimes I do. A lot of the times whenever I do OLLCP, I can see that I will get a U perm or an EPLL skip so hopefully it will be worth using OLLCP in a particular situation. But I've never gotten a sub 10 avg of 12 on 333 using OLLCP on every solve. I find it more useful for OH and big cubes.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 25, 2012)

For the second one, I prefer the "traditional" alg for... however the first one is quite nice!


----------



## Brest (Jan 13, 2013)

This OLLCP document has been updated. Originally sorted by EO across and CLL down, there is now a second page with all of the same algorithms sorted by CP across and OLL down.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 11, 2013)

this is pretty gnarly . thank you. im going to use some of these to help combine CMLL and 4a.


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 11, 2013)

This is awesome! I need to learn some of these


----------



## brunovervoort (Jul 14, 2015)

Almost all images on the left hand side have disappeared for some time now. A friend of mine who knows some coding says this is due to unnecessary spaces in the coding. Can this be fixed please?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2015)

It's actually due to visualcube recently putting a limit on the # of requests/min that are allowed.
In the meantime, feel free to use http://stachu.cubing.net/v/?r=x25y-25&stage=fl&bg=t&fmt=png and similar URLs

(Lucas Garron: I owe you $20 as thanks for hosting stuff forever, including the requests that will come out of this post. I'll paypal you later  )


----------



## United Thought (Jul 14, 2015)

Very bookmarked. Roughly what percentage do you estimate of OLLCP is worth learning?


----------



## Lid (Jul 14, 2015)

brunovervoort said:


> Almost all images on the left hand side have disappeared for some time now. A friend of mine who knows some coding says this is due to unnecessary spaces in the coding. Can this be fixed please?


This is because the sheet is using visualcube hosted by crider.co.uk, which is limited atm.

(Btw I have my own OLLCP page.)


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been using this forever! Thank you rob!


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice to see so many big ALG sets with more information. also Mr Yau, how much of ZBLL do you estimate you know old sport?


----------

